# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  این تاییدیه تحصیلی چیه؟

## alish78

سلام دوستان
اقا پدر مارو دراوردن امروز با این تاییدیه تحصیلی داستانش چیه؟
از صبح رفتیم تو دفتر پیشخوان سه ساعت تموم نشستیم میگن سیستم مشکل داره.
خب چکار باید بکنیم اخه :Yahoo (75):

----------


## khmohamad79

قطعا سیستم مشکل داشته و گرنه من در عرض یه ربع گرفتم

----------


## mostafa181

> سلام دوستان
> اقا پدر مارو دراوردن امروز با این تاییدیه تحصیلی داستانش چیه؟
> از صبح رفتیم تو دفتر پیشخوان سه ساعت تموم نشستیم میگن سیستم مشکل داره.
> خب چکار باید بکنیم اخه


سلام
ورودتون رو به دانشگاه تبریک میگم ، انشالله که تو بقیه مراحل زندگی هم موفق باشی.
من پارسال رفتم یه فرمی داد بهم و چند تا چیز داشت توش پر کردم و یه مبلغی دریافت کردو یه رسید داد بهم ، که همون رسیده رو باید ببری دانشگاه.
ده دقیقه هم طول نکشید.
موفق باشید.

----------

